# Labanan Stick Fighting Tournament - 04/03/05



## Emptyglass (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm posting this info early so people can plan for travel, hotels, etc... I really hope to see some of the players from all of the different styles who post here represented at the tournament.

KALI WORLD COUNCIL,USA, Inc.

Proudly presents

1ST GRAND NATIONAL KALI LABANAN STICK FIGHTING TOURNAMENT 2005

Date:* Sunday,April 3rd, 2005

Time:* 10:00am Sharp 

(*Daylight Savings Time Begins on This Day )

Location:

Essex Community College
7201 Rossville Blvd.
Baltimore, Maryland 21237                            

Divisions:

Light weight/Middle weight/Heavy weight

Beginner (2 years & under)/Intermediate (3 years & up)/Advance (5 years & up)                                        

Structure of the Tournament Rules and Regulations including the tournament categories will be sent via e-mail or packages directly to those who want to view and/or join the tournament.

Please send your e-mail to the following address:

apoloskarate@aol.com or mabagsikptk@aol.com

Rich Curren


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2004)

If you wouldn't mind and if you could, it might be useful to post the rules and gear info here, if you could.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Emptyglass (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a reminder. I hope to see/meet some of you there.

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Mar 7, 2005)

Bump.


----------

